# CO river access battles



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

If you run into a paywall, this link may work better:


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this up. We all need to pay attention to this issue.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

UseTheSpinMove said:


> There have been some threads here in the last year or so about CO river access issues... here's a really interesting new article about some of what's been going on.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/01/business/colorado-rivers-fishing-lawsuit.html
> ...


Yep, I have been roaming the rivers of Colorado for many years. I have only been shot at once. (Just some dude firing his gun across the river for fun. He stopped when we let him know we were floating through.)

I can understand both sides of the issue somewhat, but would rather fall on the side of public access. And the opening/purchasing of more public land. But the "public" is often not the best steward of the land. We are about as good as cattle, at times. Preserving land for the wealthy gets under my skin. Paying ranchers for access seems reasonable. Closing off public water ways, no.

It seems AW dropped this issue some years ago and decided to work on access instead. The threat of losing the case, is real.

SarahD


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

sarahkonamojo said:


> The threat of losing the case, is real.
> SarahD


Just a short story with some parallels: You're typically not allowed to drive a motorized vehicle on large stream and lakebeds in Utah. Bear Lake was really low a few years ago, the beaches were huge and folks were tearin' it up with the 4x4. DNR moved to take action to stop the 4x4s. Turns out the state legislators make up a good chunk of the Bear Lake real estate cohort. The next year, the laws were changed so that 4x4 driving wasn't allowed on large stream and lakebeds... _ except_ Bear Lake... where it's now OK.


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

been a couple decade long upstream battle here going back to the og weber river case
Theres a lot of links/timelines and legal stuffs here 
Utah Stream Access








even if it is a crime








im a civil disobedient addict


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

fkn newf guy said:


> im a civil disobedient addict


Gotta love that doctrine of adverse possession! Git 'em!


----------

